# Just discovered eucalyptus



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

So I just read up on eucalyptus and it's benefits for budgies, and lucky for me, I have a eucalyptus tree in my garden that just had a huge branch fall off after a heavy wind. I tore off a smaller branch from the fallen bit to bring in for Kowhai to play on. You've never seen a happier bird! He quickly made it his own and stripped the bark and is shredding the leaves (which leaves a beautiful natural smell in the air!) and is just loving napping in the branches.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Bless his little heart! Isn't eucalyptus great? I give it to my birds as well and I use branches as perches for them.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow! I wish I had eucalyptus here, so nice that Kowhai is so happy with it


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

The branch is a bit more withered today, but he's still happily playing and snoozing on it! It's nice to see him so in his element. :>


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Jesska said:


> The branch is a bit more withered today, but he's still happily playing and snoozing on it! It's nice to see him so in his element. :>


Did you put it in his cage wet? My two love rolling in the wet leaves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Did you put it in his cage wet? My two love rolling in the wet leaves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try that with the next branch! I bet he'll love it.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow, Kowhai sure does look happy! Look at his facial expression . Good to see fids enjoying themselves.


----------

